# How to make dreams come true?



## wee angus (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Everyone
How do you make dreams come true? I am a mature single mum in the uk,have no money probably blacklisted with credit,Would love to move to Greece,was thinking of getting a place that you can rent out to bring income in.
How and where do you start how can you get a mortgage or business premises with no income/capital,seems to be a vicious circle.
Thought about renting for 12 mths in the hope of getting a job.
Has anyone else had little or no money and chased a dream?
thanks everyone


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

wee angus said:


> Hi Everyone
> How do you make dreams come true? I am a mature single mum in the uk,have no money probably blacklisted with credit,Would love to move to Greece,was thinking of getting a place that you can rent out to bring income in.
> How and where do you start how can you get a mortgage or business premises with no income/capital,seems to be a vicious circle.
> Thought about renting for 12 mths in the hope of getting a job.
> ...


hello.well to tell you,yes,it has happened for some people,Aristotle Onassis didnt have a penny to his name when he started out and here in Greece it is not all doom and gloom,new business is starting everywhere,such as the export of Greek botanics,organic foods have really taken off,dried fruits.On Crete they have cultivated a huge area of land for the Aloe Vera plant.The problem at the moment is that Greek banks are not lending money for new start-ups,although I recently heard of a new government scheme to help finance young people in a new business.So unless someone is coming here with money its difficult.You may find work as a tour rep,prearranged from the UK,but then what about the winter?There is a site where people look for helpers on their small-holding business/farm etc,you can find a long stay,but usually its board and food.Greece is very hard at the moment and most people are just keeping their heads down and trying to pay their bills as everyone else on the planet.But it may be possible to find work(paid)on these new start-ups like Crete with the Aloe Vera.I hope you will find something from Concertina


----------



## wee angus (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you for that information,very helpful x


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Obviously, as you have a kid - you are limited in just how basic you can start. I spent my first summer here working all day every day in a bar and washing dishes while my boyfriend waited tables. We spent our first payback on a tent (there were nasty dorms available- and we got to keep using showers and kitchen) and convinced ourselves it was romantic! We saved every penny, and by September had enough for a deposit on a small flat. My boyfriend found a job while I taught English, and up to the recession- we did very nicely. Sure its really hard here right now, and I doubt you will get a mortgage in your name, but if it is your dream- you can find a way, rent is not so expensive as landlords struggle to find tenents. Could you plan to come out for the summer to see if its doable before you uproot your kid? Good luck.


----------

